# Explain Your Forum Name



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Saw this on POTV and it got me quite curious as to where your names all come from

Stroodlepuff is one if those random nicknames that make no sense and have no meaning but sticks...my best friend Jessica (she lives in the UK now) and I went through a stage of calling each other chicken as teens and somehow we started realizing it was silly and joking around with it where one would call the other pie or something silly and one day she called me stroodlepuff and its kinda stuck ever since, think I was around 17/18 at the time...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Mine is pretty easy to understand. 

Having played on forums for so long I find it easier to use real names... that way when I get to a meeting I only have one name to remember per person instead of two!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (16/2/14)

Zodiac Screenprinting was the name of my late father's business. I've always liked the name and used it as my nick in games. Since i've been playing lan's and online games, i've been known as Zodiac, its also become my general online name

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

@Stroodlepuff - Oh super, thanks for explaining. I thought your nickname had to do with vaping.

Anyhow, mine is a shortened version of SilverAngel, the nickname my biker buddies and I gave to my motorbike back in the days when I was young and full of energy and risk taking 

I also am more of a silver kind of guy. I prefer the colour silver to gold for most things.

The 1 after Silver was just an added number in case someone else on the forum had the name. Wasn't really necessary.

Now you all know

EDITED much later - I dropped the "1" after my name thanks to a suggestion from @Matthee and @Gizmo's help. The username "Silver" was still available

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

here we go...it was Tom by the lack of creativity. just wanted to get on this, fast.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## The Golf (16/2/14)

Ok so im The Golf, which comes from my racing days, of being the fastest N/A Drag car in South Africa. I have a world ranking in the class @ the time of no3. So The Golf come from, knowing all things golf related. Have to say it was back then like 5 years ago, times have changed now lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

I like the name Zodiac. Sounds powerful. Like a wizard with powers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

The Golf said:


> Ok so im The Golf, which comes from my racing days, of being the fastest N/A Drag car in South Africa. I have a world ranking in the class @ the time of no3. So The Golf come from, knowing all things golf related. Have to say it was back then like 5 years ago, times have changed now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Stroodlepuff - Oh super, thanks for explaining. I thought your nickname had to do with vaping.
> 
> Anyhow, mine is a shortened version of SilverAngel, the nickname my biker buddies and I gave to my motorbike back in the days when I was young and full of energy and risk taking
> 
> ...




Hehe its a pleasure  I didn't even think of that  but now that you mentioned it, that gives it a whole new meaning 

I agree with you I'll take silver over gold anyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

thought i was getting a bit old for my usual nickname ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> thought i was getting a bit old for my usual nickname ......



What you said! 

My old nic was King Dinger... named after a bass worm bait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> thought i was getting a bit old for my usual nickname ......


please let us know  was it something like "killermachine_rowan123"?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Tom said:


> please let us know  was it something like "killermachine_rowan123"?




Yes Rowan what was it lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (16/2/14)

I kind of just thought my nIc name up randomly been using it for the past few years as my online gaming name... My more longer friends call me BVB tho for my initials.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

BVB Dortmund....google it


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes Rowan what was it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




comes from my days in college in Pmb .... wildthing

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> comes from my days in college in Pmb .... wildthing


ok, I was close then

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Melinda (17/2/14)

The name Zodiac always reminds me of the Zodiac Killer of the late 60's early 70's

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (17/2/14)

Mine is from my first real bass boat which I christened Vaalboy. From the mid 90's I lived at the Vaal river for 10 years. This also being where I started bass fishing. Name stuck so I use it in forums/mail addresses etc. 

Should consider changing it to Vaalouballie though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

This is an amazing thread @Stroodlepuff - thanks for starting it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

TylerD is as you can see in my avatar, from the movie Fight club. Short for Tyler Durden. One of the best movies ever. I also love Chuck Palahniuk books. The guy who wrote Fight club.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ET (17/2/14)

let see now, had to choose a gaming name many many moons ago and denizen seemed like a good idea. the x after that was just to cover all those other yahoo's stealing my gaming name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (17/2/14)

Well mine is .... well my name that my parents picked for me...I don't know why they did, but I guess they had their reasons 

In Gaming tho my name is Delilah, and no not "the plain white t's" Delilah as I'm quite a few years older than that song  but like the Tom Jones "Delilah" who got killed in the song, it was my mom's CB call sign when she was still active, and I use it now since she doesn't any more.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Melinda said:


> it was my mom's CB call sign when she was still active, and I use it now since she doesn't any more.



My call sign from a million years ago was Twin Fin. From the surfboard style I used to have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Melinda (17/2/14)

haha my mom also refer to her CB day's as a Million years ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca (17/2/14)

In 1999 ABSA gave you a free dial up connection with any ABSA account you had. The random password they supplied me with the account was Tornalca. It has been my online name since then.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Stroodlepuff - Oh super, thanks for explaining. I thought your nickname had to do with vaping.
> 
> Anyhow, mine is a shortened version of SilverAngel, the nickname my biker buddies and I gave to my motorbike back in the days when I was young and full of energy and risk taking
> 
> ...


We can always take the "1" away if you like, Silver? No other Silvers on the forum at this stage. I think everyone here just refers to you as Silver without the 1.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> This is an amazing thread @Stroodlepuff - thanks for starting it!



Pleasure  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (17/2/14)

As you all can see I just used my name, because I don't have a nick name. I used to call myself Sharki on Mxit and so but to many people have that name, I kinda outgrew it.

This thread is very interesting, grait idea Stroodlepuff!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

My other nickname is Shazzi, this is what most of my friends and family call me  Stroodlepuff is my online name for everything though thanks to my Dear Jessie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie (17/2/14)

My name was given to me by my older siblings and stuck for a lifetime
real name Ilse

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

I was given the nickname Crafty by a co-worker many years ago. It was because I'm always fiddling with something, hacking something, fixing, or sometimes breaking stuff. I permanently had either a screwdriver in my hands, or some development IDE open in front of me. Today it is still valid. Before that, it used to be either macgyver, or macci. For the same reason, but self chosen. The ZA was just added since every large forum seems to have a crafty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/14)

My online nickname for gaming has been Gizmo for years.. I first got the nickname from my second dog I purchased from the SPCA in 2001 around there. Since then my nickname has been Gizmo. Since I really loved the name. That has been since 2002. This is my steam account which shows you how long I have been gaming on steam for - 10 years that is 

If any gamers wish to add me go ahead.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/iconic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (17/2/14)

I am always trying extreme tricks, backflips into pools, skateboarding with no wheels on the sand while being towed by a 4*4. Somehow things always go very wrong and I end up coming short in the strangest of ways. I hardly ever get serious injuries but the collosal errors led my pals to always tune, "oh what a chop." So the name chop just stuck. 007 behind the name is because I like James Bond movies and all his gadgets. I am sure the next 007 movie will have some amazing Vape machine that can control things like satellites, cellphones and the vapour cloud produced will give you xrayvision. 

Anyways that is how the chop was made.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SunRam (17/2/14)

Mine is simply my real name backwards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Mine is simply my real name backwards
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not van wyk I'm guessing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Melinda said:


> haha my mom also refer to her CB day's as a Million years ago


I loved my cb. Feels like a million years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (18/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> My online nickname for gaming has been Gizmo for years.. I first got the nickname from my second dog I purchased from the SPCA in 2001 around there. Since then my nickname has been Gizmo. Since I really loved the name. That has been since 2002. This is my steam account which shows you how long I have been gaming on steam for - 10 years that is
> 
> If any gamers wish to add me go ahead.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/iconic


Oh awesome man, I used to play Hawx 2 through Steam. I have not played in years though. Also, my name in Hawx was Chop. Classic, that is epic.


----------



## Lee_T (19/2/14)

My name is my birth name and last initial. 



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (19/2/14)

mine is just my name 

i must admit that when signing up to this forum, i didnt know i was entering my name into the forum nick field. but alas, im glad i used my real name coz like rowan or rob said, its just one name to remember at meets 

if i had known before clicking the submit button, my nick would have probably been spiffy.

i had this nick since the MIRC chat days, which is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago and it just stuck. i was given the nick by a few school buddies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## andro (20/2/14)

I used my real name , in this forum i just prefer it this way . In another ecig forum im zerocool from the movie hackers .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> mine is just my name
> 
> i must admit that when signing up to this forum, i didnt know i was entering my name into the forum nick field. but alas, im glad i used my real name coz like rowan or rob said, its just one name to remember at meets
> 
> ...



I still use mirc 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I still use mirc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



does it still exist OMG


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> does it still exist OMG


My thoughts exactly.

And with today's net speeds I am sure DCC must rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

/me remembers too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I still use mirc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly we used mirc on the Pta WUG, when I was still a part of that. Had some awesome Counterstrike sessions on the WUG. Kind of missing it. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

CS was an epic game


----------



## 360twin (23/2/14)

I started biking again due to traffic congestion after a break of some 20 years. I ride a BMW F800ST, which is a vertical twin with a 360 degree firing order ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Wow, lovely name @360twin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

Derick said:


> /me remembers too



HAHA

i remember that function

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

I support Germany and my name is ziyaad so a buddy kept calling me the Zegerman and my surname is kanjee so it ended up becoming Zegee alternate nick is firestorm  old gaming nick

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ibanez (24/2/14)

My nick is based after one of my favorite guitars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

ibanez said:


> My nick is based after one of my favorite guitars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lekker!
Which one do you have?
I've got the RX160.


----------



## ibanez (25/2/14)

I've got the S5470. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/2/14)

Something went wrong with my tapatalk sudden in a new person

check the images for the quotes

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

First part of mine is to do with the music that i love  well more so Rock than metal, but Rock Liz didn't sound right haha, and the second part is what most people call me, my name is actually Lizelle, but got tired of people call me Liesl so all my friends just started introducing me to other people as Liz or Lizzie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

My nic came from high school days, i had a Gang and i was the only one not afraid to smoke wherever as my parents knew i smoked so the teachers couldn't really do anything to me so everyone called me Smokey, so i created my name SmokyG as my gang's name was G-fam... Its all really ridiculous come to think of it but the name stays.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/4/14)

Mine is my straight name... I've never been given a nickname although been called lots of names...lol. Some of my friends call me Zekster, Trekki, & Zexy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Well I can't use what I think is a nickname given to me by some people: "F#@Off" so I just stay with what my parents registered me as.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Die Kriek (7/4/14)

Oh story time . Warning, this may take a while

My nickname is an evolution of a nickname a friend's brother gave me. He and his friends where our lifts when we wanted to go anywhere further than walking distance. Because of this he called my friend Gatvlieg one day, I laughed my ass off, as any true friend would, the brother's friend who was with him looked at me and said "Wat lag jy Koringkriek?" 
They kept calling me that, and after a while my own friends picked up the nickname, so I decided to keep it. Shortened it to Kriek after a while, just for ease of use, but most SA forums already had one or more Kriek users, and most of them where of the fairer sex, so I added the 'Die' to distinguish myself a bit

I did warn you it was going to be a long one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Well my name is Justin, the 223 is just what I usually use because most forums already have a Justin of some sorts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

Mine comes from my younger days playing football (soccer for @johan ) as a goal keeper. My team mates called me keeper and it stuck. Once I entered the www i added "the" and "za" as keeper was taken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Mine comes from my younger days playing football (soccer for @johan ) as a goal keeper. My team mates called me keeper and it stuck. Once I entered the www i added "the" and "za" as keeper was taken.



I played hooker till age 42 (Rugby for @thekeeperza)  - and nobody called me by that name?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Johan the Hooker would be a catchy nickname. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/4/14)

I reckon I should change my name to "Bond 0069"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Johan the Hooker would be a catchy nickname. LOL



LOL I've already been called "BUNNY" in the shoutbox!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I reckon I should change my name to "Bond 0069"



with woodglue I assume


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/6/14)

This thread needs reviving me thinks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This thread needs reviving me thinks!


 
Yes 100% agree Stroods!


----------



## Silverbear (28/6/14)

OK I will start it off again with my name. @Wayne is my real name and I used it for this forum, because every time I tried something funcky, it was already taken, so I just went with Wayne and fortunately for me it was not yet taken, so it stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/6/14)

My real name, nuff said


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Have a look at www.kimbo.it and you will know why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Have a look at www.kimbo.it and you will know why


Coffee! You need some coffee juices!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> Coffee! You need some coffee juices!!!!!!!!


 
Only coffee i have now is Liqua Coffee, can you recomend a nice one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> Coffee! You need some coffee juices!!!!!!!!


 
And if only one could find a coffee juice worthy of being an ADV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And if only one could find a coffee juice worthy of being an ADV!


 
@Rob Fisher I think if you take some ground espresso beans from Tanzania and extract the flavour, make some juice with that. You will come close 

Edit: I actualy thought of getting a Mix Starter pack just for that search lol


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Only coffee i have now is Liqua Coffee, can you recomend a nice one?


I hate coffee juices, so not the one to ask unfortunately.


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> I hate coffee juices, so not the one to ask unfortunately.


 

OOO NOOOO @Andre


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> OOO NOOOO @Andre


But I do love coffee, nothing like an early morning expresso or two in Paris.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher I think if you take some ground espresso beans from Tanzania and extract the flavour, make some juice with that. You will come close


 
I'm sure it would be... but I'm not the tinkering type and that would take far too much tinkering for my liking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> But I do love coffee, nothing like an early morning expresso or two in Paris.


 
My stoep does that job quite nice, i put some Edith Piaf on and close my eye's

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> My stoep does that job quite nice, i put some Edith Piaf on and close my eye's


That sounds heavenly, if combined with a nice strong vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Only coffee i have now is Liqua Coffee, can you recomend a nice one?



Hi @kimbo 

The VapeKing coffee is nice - has a milkiness to it - but tasty (@Gizmo)
Vapour Mountain's Coffee is also really good. Its dark, rich and roasted. No milk. Just coffee. It gunks up the coils a bit but Its great if you like it pure coffee (@Oupa)

My mom's favourite juice for some time has been a mix of the above two. About 2 thirds VapeKing and one third VM Coffee. I must say its a good mix. 

I did try one of the Heathers coffees, Mocha Java Smooth, but didnt like it at all. Had a weird unpleasant taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @kimbo
> 
> The VapeKing coffee is nice - has a milkiness to it - but tasty (@Gizmo)
> Vapour Mountain's Coffee is also really good. Its dark, rich and roasted. No milk. Just coffee. It gunks up the coils a bit but Its great if you like it pure coffee (@Oupa)
> ...


 
Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (28/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> comes from my days in college in Pmb .... wildthing


Hey Rowan, what college did you go to. I lived in PMB most of my life


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

My first car was a VW Bug, a yellow one. Bumblebee was a yellow bug in the original transformers series. He became a camaro in the new flicks apparently because Volkswagen didn't want to get involved. Anyway, the name works for tattooing too, and its buzz works for vaping. Also, I'm cute and fluffy umblebee just works on so many levels for me 

Anyone put this scene together?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> We can always take the "1" away if you like, Silver? No other Silvers on the forum at this stage. I think everyone here just refers to you as Silver without the 1.


"Silver without the 1" seems so long, how about just "Silver"  hehehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings (28/6/14)

So I was trying to signup somewhere one day and everything I tried was taken, so I took one of my fav songs "Bullet with butterfly wings" and shortened it to bwbwings.... since then I have never had a problem signing up for anything

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (28/6/14)

bwbwings said:


> So I was trying to signup somewhere one day and everything I tried was taken, so I took one of my fav songs "Bullet with butterfly wings" and shortened it to bwbwings.... since then I have never had a problem signing up for anything


 

Love Smashing Pumpkins, saw then in DBN

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (28/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Love Smashing Pumpkins, saw then in DBN


Absolutely awesome group

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (28/6/14)

Hmmmm Ok so here I go. I'm assuming every single forum member probably reckons im this HUGE star wars fan Ummm errr not actually. When I was trying to find out more information on the twisp  I came across the EcigSa forum and just had to join. The most awesome catchy nicname I could think of was "Darth_V@POR" so before joining I actually searched the name on Ecigssa just incase as I didnt want to be a N()()B.

I recently searched the name on google and WOW I didnt even know about all of the different merchandise and a few uk website's has it as their store names - Here is one rather odd website names I came across "Darth Vapour - Planet of the Vapes". So im asuming I made the right choice 

I sometimes feel like darth vaper when I vape on my Kanger Aerotank Mini & Mega as my AFC is normally always set to max so there is a bit of that wierd breathing sound... I do love the nicname and wouldnt change it if I had a choice. My real name is Warren by the way.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

Great forum name @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (28/6/14)

Thanks I reckon its catchy and it suites my habits @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/6/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Rowan, what college did you go to. I lived in PMB most of my life


My family history is deep in pmb and as a 21yr old I spent a year at the technical college doing a n1 and n2 in motor mechanics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (28/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> My family history is deep in pmb and as a 21yr old I spent a year at the technical college doing a n1 and n2 in motor mechanics


Awesome stuff, I was born there, went to Alex but studied in Pinetown. I did teach at Carter tho


----------



## PeterHarris (28/6/14)

well just over 31 years ago i was born. my parents decided that i had to be named. they chose to name me Peter, but unfortunatly they had no real choice in the surname, as the had to go with my dad's which is Harris..
so thats why my name is PeterHarris 

but gaming wise it normally is ViRuS_Ltd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/14)

Yiannaki is Greek for John. Well actually it's Greek for Johnny. And that's what my parents have called me since I was young 

So there you go  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (29/6/14)

ok. (And just because there are people that love cats - that was a nice surprise for me, a bonus.)
Cat is the forum id i've used for many years. (Mostly bike forums. Including advrider, which now has thousands - or tens of thousands of members - so you couldn't even come close to getting a user id like Cat there now. So, many years means since around 1996.)
Cat was a nickname sometimes back in the day, and i like cats. ...more than any other creatures on this planet. i think there's something wrong with people who don't like cats.
And the avatar pic is my cat Loopy, who died a few years ago at 18 years.
So i've just stuck to the same id/name and the same pic. 
The real name is Brian.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm (29/6/14)

und I am German therefor zeee name Vapegerm jawohl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My first car was a VW Bug, a yellow one. Bumblebee was a yellow bug in the original transformers series. He became a camaro in the new flicks apparently because Volkswagen didn't want to get involved. Anyway, the name works for tattooing too, and its buzz works for vaping. Also, I'm cute and fluffy umblebee just works on so many levels for me
> 
> Anyone put this scene together?
> View attachment 7350


And I'm his babe

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (29/6/14)

Matt is short for Matthijs. Most people in south africa struggle with the pronunciation of my name so it became Matt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (29/6/14)

Limbo_ltd is my PSN name, used the same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (29/6/14)

Mine is based on an anagram of parts of my name.

I orginially wanted it to be just dev, but alot of sites required a minimum of six letters, so I just doubled it to devdev.

Devin/Devan/*Dev.* is not my first name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

devdev said:


> Mine is based on an anagram of parts of my name.
> 
> I orginially wanted it to be just dev, but alot of sites required a minimum of six letters, so I just doubled it to devdev.
> 
> Devin/Devan/*Dev.* is not my first name


 
In that case we'll just call you Goose?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

*BUMPEDY BUMP*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/8/14)

DUMPEDY DUMP!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

Rumpedy Rump?


----------



## devdev (12/8/14)

GRUMPEDY GRUMP!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

Humpedy Hump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

Wow, I actually felt my IQ drop reading these last couple of posts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/8/14)

Lumpedy lump


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/8/14)

I'm an author at Zombiegamer (videogames blog). A mate and I took over the site and name.

Then r0gue is my Playstation and Xbox gamertags....

So r0gue z0mbie was born as my author name. Because I have a real job in another industry, I chose to use an alias for my writing.

P.S no I'm not 12, adults play games on an addicted level too nowadays.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm an author at Zombiegamer (videogames blog). A mate and I took over the site and name.
> 
> Then r0gue is my Playstation and Xbox gamertags....
> 
> ...


Nightfearz has been my gamer-tag for as long as I have played games... which is prolly about 20 years or so. I even have a tattoo of it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (12/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Nightfearz has been my gamer-tag for as long as I have played games... which is prolly about 20 years or so. I even have a tattoo of it...



Im from the "Atari era", so been gaming forever now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im from the "Atari era", so been gaming forever now.


Space Invaders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im from the "Atari era", so been gaming forever now.


I so miss the good old sierra quest game types

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (12/8/14)

I sing a lot and my prized possession is a my mic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/14)

I live in Cape Town. About 7 years ago I went to Cape To Cuba restaurant in Kalk Bay. The waitresses were so hot/stunning & friendly.  I then used that name on a few sites that donate movies and series to me.  So kinda use this name on any forum now, best part is that it's never taken by someone else

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

i wondered about that. .....wondered whether it had anything to do with yachts.


----------



## NickT (12/8/14)

Take a wild guess


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/14)

Cat said:


> i wondered about that. .....wondered whether it had anything to do with yachts.


I did go on one epic adventure once. Spent 4 months at sea going from Durban to Richards Bay, then onto the Comoros. We circumnavigated each island. Then onto Mayotte, then island hopped from Nosy Be (Northern Madagascar) all the way to Tulear in the south. Got shipwrecked on way home in Cyclone Domoina 

So never been to Cuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/14)

i tend to use real names on forums. its likely that this community will meet at some point. that being the case no need to associate a anything else to the face except the name you are already familiar with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (12/8/14)

Mine was meant to be my actual name and auto correct on my phone changed it to riddle. I am not mysterious in any way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/14)

That's awesome riddle. Worked out pretty well tho 

Disappearing into to the clouds..


----------



## Riddle (12/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> That's awesome riddle. Worked out pretty well tho
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..



Haha. This what I told my wife when she asked why riddle. Although the truth is when using your phone auto correct is a really dangerous thing. It's going to get me locked up one day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/8/14)

6Ghost9 has been my gamer name for years! Was always Ghost69 then I decided to make it a sandwhich and well here I am!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (12/8/14)

i am a goldsmith and my hands are very important to me.would have loved to give you a story of adventure,love and wonder but cant.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (12/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I so miss the good old sierra quest game types



Lol... Weird. I just got a press release from Activision Blizzard announcing Sierra is back!

"An all new Kings Quest experience" coming in 2015"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... Weird. I just got a press release from Activision Blizzard announcing Sierra is back!
> 
> "An all new Kings Quest experience" coming in 2015"


Could this be their "mysterious" project... Lol


----------



## Ricgt (12/8/14)

My email address is ricgtturbo@ so I just use ricgt for all the forums. It kinda goes back to the days when I was mad about modifying my cars. Now that was an expensive hobby…

Thankfully vaping has curbed that vice and replaced it with something that is just as satisfying and manageable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (13/8/14)

I vape big white clouds that looks like snow lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/15)

#letsrevivethisthread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (15/4/15)

I guess GadgetFreak by itself describes who I am

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/4/15)

My online alias since I was 14, game under this alias. 

Its the light that a fire-fly gives of when its drunk,
That new glow in the dark energy drink hitting the clubs. 

Its actually from a game I played at some chicks party which involved picking up 2 cards. one had buzz written on it and the other glo you put the 2 cards together and make up five possible fake meanings and then people guess which ones are fake and which ones are real. Idk some ish like that. 

The word just stuck in my head.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (15/4/15)

Mine is the forum name I use everywhere. Wanted to use zodiac on the very first forum I joined, but it was taken, so I decided to be a little different and just changed the o to a and eureka! zadiac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (15/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

The very first forum I joined was an airgun forum. At the time I was crazy about the MTC Optics Viper 10X tactical scope. First name that popped into my head. Then I joined a few international forums and the "_SA" was added. Viola! Viper_SA was born. I also like snakes, so the name kinda stuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> #letsrevivethisthread



Apologies was suppose to end


Viper_SA said:


> The very first forum I joined was an airgun forum. At the time I was crazy about the MTC Optics Viper 10X tactical scope. First name that popped into my head. Then I joined a few international forums and the "_SA" was added. Viola! Viper_SA was born. I also like snakes, so the name kinda stuck



LOL and " ..... so the name kinda (stuck) *strike*"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (15/4/15)

mine is actually 'djtzar' been using that a few years other one was VeXeD (old irc days ) , but when I signed up I think I was plastered and used my real name as my nick instead , oh well at least you all know my real name now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/16)

Hello fellow vapers....

Something just popped into my head.
I was wondering how did yous go about choosing your forum name when joining the ecigssa forum?

Ill start, after browsing the forum for about a week i just knew i had to join .
Once i startes filling out all the nitty gritty a fourum name was asked.

So after going back and forth i pondering to myself... At that stage of my vaping journey it was all about the clouds i wanted to see them and plenty of them so....
Clouds4days it was....

Whats your story my peeps....?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Cool thread!

I got mine from my WoW days. My nick used to be "Stillborn", but I got hauled over the coals because it upset someone so one day a magical admin froze my world and appeared before me, and demanded an alternate name (it really happened like that). I couldn't think of anything that wasn't already taken, and while it happened my screen kept on freezing and unfreezing, stop-start-stop-start-sto-sta... And so the name was born.

Seeing as it occupied years of my life, I largely became known as Stosta to my online friends, so the nick has stuck (although I do occasionally still use my old one in other places).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/9/16)

This name i have used for years... Its My Playstation name for Modern Warfare 2 online. Which to this day i still play and rule lol.
Kalashnikov is the name of the AK47... So yeah has nothing to do with vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Mine has nothing to do with vaping. I've been in English schools all my life but had a lot of Afrikaans friends out of school and they always had the habit of calling me 'Soutie'. Fast forward a few years, I got married to an Afrikaans girl who has two bigger brothers, needless to say they carried on the trend of calling me 'Soutie' at every opportunity. rather than let it get under my skin I decided to own it and have been 'Soutie' ever since.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> This name i have used for years... Its My Playstation name for Modern Warfare 2 online. Which to this day i still play and rule lol.
> Kalashnikov is the name of the AK47... So yeah has nothing to do with vaping



COD MW2 was the best one made...story line in single player was awesome...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (29/9/16)

Mine happened during my Varsity days and a whole lot of alcohol. It started out as a joke that I told and from the next day on it became my new name with a group of friends and over the year has just become a part of my online persona....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello fellow vapers....
> 
> Something just popped into my head.
> I was wondering how did yous go about choosing your forum name when joining the ecigssa forum?
> ...



Hi @Clouds4Days 
Have moved this and the subsequent posts to this existing thread.
Great that you have revived the topic

There are several forum names that need some explanation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days
> Have moved this and the subsequent posts to this existing thread.
> Great that you have revived the topic
> 
> There are several forum names that need some explanation



Thanks @Silver i didnt know this existed already 
And here i thought i was a genius for thinking up of a topic.....
My world has crumbled to my feet...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/9/16)

My name is.....................My name. 

I didn't know how to change it after I registered

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver i didnt know this existed already
> And here i thought i was a genius for thinking up of a topic.....
> My world has crumbled to my feet...



Sorry for that @Clouds4Days - not intentional

Sometimes its difficult to find old threads but don't worry, most of us old timers here remember when something sounds familiar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry for that @Clouds4Days - not intentional
> 
> Sometimes its difficult to find old threads but don't worry, most of us old timers here remember when something sounds familiar



Very old thread. Last post was last year April. Im sure there are many many more members now so will be interesting to hear some stories

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (29/9/16)

Was a big Stephen King fan back in my school days. Worked at an internet cafe (yes, I am that old) after school. Counter Strike had just landed and I needed a handle for when we needed to play against the customers. I was reading King's The Stand at the time and loved The Trashcan man character and thought it a good name for CS. It has stuck with me ever since.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

I used a random name generator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR (29/9/16)

Back in the day I was a serious online gamer and when it came to choosing a name I decided to go with a famous movie villain called Keyser Soze simply because the name was a great one and the movie a winner.
Changed it to KaizerSoza because I wanted the tag to be different but still recognizable. Most clan games were against internationals and they mostly just called me Kaizer but it sounded like K-ZOR.
Decided to just change it to KZOR to adapt to the environment and that was 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Well im a Guide, Professional Hunter and Game Rancher. Been out in the Bush for the last 10 years

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Was a big Stephen King fan back in my school days. Worked at an internet cafe (yes, I am that old) after school. Counter Strike had just landed and I needed a handle for when we needed to play against the customers. I was reading King's The Stand at the time and loved The Trashcan man character and thought it a good name for CS. It has stuck with me ever since.



Funny thing, my real actual really in real life name is the exact name of a Stephen King character (both first and second names).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Funny thing, my real actual really in real life name is the exact name of a Stephen King character (both first and second names).



If its Randall Flagg then you have me scared!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Funny thing, my real actual really in real life name is the exact name of a Stephen King character (both first and second names).


What the hell?!!?! I thought your real name was Felks Karp?!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## acorn (29/9/16)

Chose this name because I'm nuts about vaping...
Seriously it is a letter play of my name and surname and has a good symbolism:
"Acorns symbolize luck, prosperity and growth. They are thought to represent youthfulness strength and stability."

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> If its Randall Flagg then you have me scared!



Haha if only!  It's a smaller protagonist's name but absolutely random, neither one of my folks enjoy Stephen King.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti (29/9/16)

Hi.
I'm Nico...And I drive a GTi

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

I really wish I had a cool story behind my ecigssa handle but alas it just stems from my childhood nickname, Grapes supposedly short for Graeme (I know not really short since both have 6 letters).
As time passed and I got older, my friends got lazier and Grapes was abbreviated even further (yes we agreed earlier that Grapes was not shorter but stay with me here) to Greyz.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

My CS handle, back when we used to hold Lan nights at a mates house was KiLLaG - doubt I'd fit in here with that handle. 
@Stosta will understand

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I really wish I had a cool story behind my ecigssa handle but alas it just stems from my childhood nickname, Grapes supposedly short for Graeme (I know not really short since both have 6 letters).
> As time passed and I got older, my friends got lazier and Grapes was abbreviated even further (yes we agreed earlier that Grapes was not shorter but stay with me here) to Greyz.



Just as long as it isnt the colour of your grapes still pretty fun story

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I really wish I had a cool story behind my ecigssa handle but alas it just stems from my childhood nickname, Grapes supposedly short for Graeme (I know not really short since both have 6 letters).
> As time passed and I got older, my friends got lazier and Grapes was abbreviated even further (yes we agreed earlier that Grapes was not shorter but stay with me here) to Greyz.


Between Grapes and KiLLaG... I'm totally going to call you grapes from this day forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (29/9/16)

I dont know. Used it in a Roman themed Role Playing game once. I dont even know how to pronounce it (Sespian or Kespian). Just sounds like someone you wouldn't want to meet on the battlefield and that his story will be told for 6000 years and he drinks the tears of his enemies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Between Grapes and KiLLaG... I'm totally going to call you grapes from this day forward.



Okay, Stopstart....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caveman (29/9/16)

Mine comes from when I just started playing Starcraft online. I was new to online playing and asked someone a question and they said "How do you not know that? are you a caveman". Been caveman ever since. Every online game you will find me with Caveman or SACaveman (where caveman is already taken).

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (29/9/16)

firstnamelastname

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (29/9/16)

Cespian said:


> I dont know. Used it in a Roman themed Role Playing game once. I dont even know how to pronounce it (Sespian or Kespian). Just sounds like someone you wouldn't want to meet on the battlefield and that his story will be told for 6000 years and he drinks the tears of his enemies.


Probably Kespian, in Latin the "C" is pronounced "K".

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> firstnamelastname


Yeah and no punctuation!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah and no punctuation!



whatisthatlongbuttononthekeyboardfor?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Caveman said:


> Mine comes from when I just started playing Starcraft online. I was new to online playing and asked someone a question and they said "How do you not know that? are you a caveman". Been caveman ever since. Every online game you will find me with Caveman or SACaveman (where caveman is already taken).



You lucky if it was more recent your forum name would probably be "noob-uninstall", online toxicity is at peak levels lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> whatisthatlongbuttononthekeyboardfor?


HAHAHA! THAT BUGS ME ALMOST AS MUCH AS THIS ONE DOES!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Kaizer (29/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Back in the day I was a serious online gamer and when it came to choosing a name I decided to go with a famous movie villain called Keyser Soze simply because the name was a great one and the movie a winner.
> Changed it to KaizerSoza because I wanted the tag to be different but still recognizable. Most clan games were against internationals and they mostly just called me Kaizer but it sounded like K-ZOR.
> Decided to just change it to KZOR to adapt to the environment and that was 20 years ago.



OMG... exactly the same motivation. Kaizer Sozai!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You lucky if it was more recent your forum name would probably be "noob-uninstall", online toxicity is at peak levels lately.



That's no lie. This was long before online gaming became so accepted (for lack of a better term). Nowadays people hate on each other for no reason


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

Pretty much worn blue jeans my entire working career/life, thought the alternative spelling was cool in a young hackerz kinda way...spose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Pretty much worn blue jeans my entire working career/life, thought the alternative spelling was cool in a young hackerz kinda way...spose.



I never figured you to be a Telkom worker @blujeenz

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Pretty much worn blue jeans my entire working career/life, thought the alternative spelling was cool in a young hackerz kinda way...spose.





Greyz said:


> I never figured you to be a Telkom worker @blujeenz



Don't listen to @Grapes @Blue Jean Pants

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I never figured you to be a Telkom worker @blujeenz



Grapes that kind of language is uncalled for bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I never figured you to be a Telkom worker @blujeenz





Stosta said:


> Don't listen to @Grapes @Blue Jean Pants





Feliks Karp said:


> Grapes that kind of language is uncalled for bro.



I was more offended by jeans being called "pants", they're trousers sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (29/9/16)

I like this thread - whoever started it!



Stosta said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> I got mine from my WoW days. My nick used to be "Stillborn", but I got hauled over the coals because it upset someone so one day a magical admin froze my world and appeared before me, and demanded an alternate name (it really happened like that). I couldn't think of anything that wasn't already taken, and while it happened my screen kept on freezing and unfreezing, stop-start-stop-start-sto-sta... And so the name was born.
> 
> Seeing as it occupied years of my life, I largely became known as Stosta to my online friends, so the nick has stuck (although I do occasionally still use my old one in other places).



Oops! I've been reading your name as "stosa" all along - totally missed the second T. Talk about auto correct issues.



Trashcanman3284 said:


> Was a big Stephen King fan back in my school days. Worked at an internet cafe (yes, I am that old) after school. Counter Strike had just landed and I needed a handle for when we needed to play against the customers. I was reading King's The Stand at the time and loved The Trashcan man character and thought it a good name for CS. It has stuck with me ever since.



The Stand is my favourite Stephen King - spotted you immediately with that name.

For myself it was my mouth getting all tongue tied and stuttery. I was playing with my daughter and she was getting annoyed with me and babbling away (she was about a year old) and I meant to tell her to stop huffing and puffing and my mouth garbled it to huffapuffing. When I was asked for a forum name that sprung to mind as the mistake seemed to fit my new vape lifestyle

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

My forum name/handle is just my initials followed by the year I matriculated.
I ran a competition about the relevance of the year and it led to some amusing answers at times.

I was the youngest student because my mom, who was a teacher, arranged for me to get in while I was 5 years old.
So in matric, while others were 17, 18 and even 19 years old, I was 16 until shortly before the final exams started. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/9/16)

I was the same ddk also started primary school when I was 5 turning 6

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/9/16)

I used to use FlyFree as a handle. That turned into Crash'nBurn. Seems like YeOldeOke will stick. Unless I discover the Fountain of Youth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (29/9/16)

My forum handle comes from being a Naval Airman from fall 1967 to spring 1971. Was my call sign from early 1968 until I finished my tour of duty with ATRON 56 (an attack squadron flying A-7B Corsair II's at the time). VA-56 was on duty off Vietnam on the USS Ranger when I was assigned to them, and they were on the USS Midway for the next Vietnam cruise when I finished my tour and was discharged at Treasure Island (San Francisco Bay). Between WestPac's the squadron's home base at the time was NAS Lemoore, CA.

412




USS Midway at sea with squadron aboard; 41 squadron flyover; 406 having a bad day on the 41; 401 at NAS Astugi, Japan.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (29/9/16)

Spydro said:


> My forum handle comes from being a Naval Airman from fall 1967 to spring 1971. Was my call sign from early 1968 until I finished my tour of duty with ATRON 56 (an attack squadron flying A-7B Corsair II's at the time). VA-56 was on duty off Vietnam on the USS Ranger when I was assigned to them, and they were on the USS Midway when I finished my tour and was discharged at Treasure Island (San Francisco Bay). Between WestPac's the squadron's home base at the time was NAS Lemoore, CA.
> 
> 412
> 
> ...



Awesome info @Spydro. My call sign in the army (infantry) was "Puerto" but will never use it on a forum, just because I'm a gentleman .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (30/9/16)

Im just me. My gaming nic was Cybrix and then evolved to Cybrixgoneloko once I started to play tournament gaming and paitnball but somehow it didnt seem to fit at the stage of signing up. Now that I'm completely mal about vaping and mods it feels like it could be appropriate again.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (30/9/16)

Nothing interesting, since my name is Andries, my best friend used to call me Anneries in high school. Then when I met my wife, there was another Andries in their friend group, so her friends started calling me "Ander Andries" that becam "Ander-Dries" and when the wine/beer/brandy started flowing it became "Anneries". So that stuck ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Idiot (5/12/16)

I was going to explain my forum name but I forgot what I was going to say

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## KZOR (5/12/16)

Idiot said:


> I forgot what I was going to say



If you can remember the village you are from maybe we can ask someone.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## mavric69 (5/12/16)

uhm... .mavric69... mavric was/is an old DJ stage name and 69... meh..dinner for 2...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (5/12/16)

Raindance mix potion,
Raindance put potion in magic pipe,
Raindance make cloud appear,
Raindance is medicine man....

Damn! That sounded less corny in my imagination. My appologies.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GregF (5/12/16)

Hi I'm Greg

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## boxerulez (5/12/16)

Boxerulez comes from my ACVWSA forum days.... because beetles has rudimentary boxer motors and I believe those are the best motors ever built.... hence boxer rules.

Boxerulez and it stuck since then.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Well used to go by VeXeD but decided to just keep it real and use my real name Daniël...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

ddk1979 said:


> So in matric, while others were 17, 18 and even 19 years old, I was 16 until shortly before the final exams started.



Me three. Or at least I should have been. But then, my three hardest years in high school were Standard 8. It was a clever ploy. I missed national service because I was an old toppie by the time I matriculated. Although being from Swaziland also helped. One day in matric, an army oke came around to the school and dished out call-up papers to all my classmates. He asked "Who here is not from South Africa?" So I did my *slowly raises hand* thing. When he heard I was from Swaziland, he said "Ag no man, we don't want you Communists in our army." I tried my best to look totally disappointed but I'm not sure I pulled it off.

Regarding my nick, I've come to add the JB or sometimes just B because getting "Rich" on any site is almost impossible. I was RichB on an international motorsport site coz Rich was taken already. When they made me admin, I searched for reasons to ban Rich but couldn't find a single post by him. So I banned him anyway and stole his nick. He sent me a long whiny email asking why he'd been banned when he hadn't posted anything or been rude to anybody. I told him it was a computer error and I'd make an exception and let him back but he must re-register under another nick. Yeah it sucks but what are you gonna do? Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/16)

I thought that I would skip this thread. Surely everyone knows the song "Puff the Magic Dragon" ....Well maybe not. Sometimes I forget my age.

Folk song made famous by "Peter, Paul and Mary". First recorded in 1963. It has been said that the lyrics are known to all Americans.

I took a trip down memory lane and watched Peter,Paul and Mary singing Puff on YouTube. Would it be possible for such a song to reach No.1 on the charts today ? I doubt it !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (5/12/16)

Pulled this nic out of a hat . My online gaming handle is something else

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Pulled this nic out of a hat . My online gaming handle is something else


The late and great Terry Pratchetts hat

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I thought that I would skip this thread. Surely everyone knows the song "Puff the Magic Dragon" ....Well maybe not. Sometimes I forget my age.
> 
> Folk song made famous by "Peter, Paul and Mary". First recorded in 1963. It has been said that the lyrics are known to all Americans.
> 
> I took a trip down memory lane and watched Peter,Paul and Mary singing Puff on YouTube. Would it be possible for such a song to reach No.1 on the charts today ? I doubt it !


Ching Chong also made this song famous for eh other reasons......


----------



## Ian_F (5/12/16)

I am the real Ian_F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/16)

@Daniel "Ching Chong"....??


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Daniel "Ching Chong"....??


Sorry Cheech and Chongs they famous for a movie 'Up in Smoke'


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/16)

@Daniel. I remember Cheech & Chong very well. (remember the brown thing in the snow ?).

w.r.t. Puff the Magic Dragon and Puffing the other stuff... The lyric writer (I think Peter of P,P & M)swears blind it has nothing to do with the green stuff. Just a tale about children growing up.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (5/12/16)

Hehe, I decided to keep my forum name and birth name the same for an impulsive group buy.....hehe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (5/12/16)

For Ryan Marc Liversage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I thought that I would skip this thread. Surely everyone knows the song "Puff the Magic Dragon" ....Well maybe not. Sometimes I forget my age.
> 
> Folk song made famous by "Peter, Paul and Mary". First recorded in 1963. It has been said that the lyrics are known to all Americans.
> 
> I took a trip down memory lane and watched Peter,Paul and Mary singing Puff on YouTube. Would it be possible for such a song to reach No.1 on the charts today ? I doubt it !



I know the song well! I remember when it was a #1 song! What a Baalie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (5/12/16)

I've been using Glytch since the 90's when I registered for IRC. It's from the TV Series ReBoot (although I had to use a 'y' because Glitch was already taken on dal net).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the song well! I remember when it was a #1 song! What a Baalie!



My education is now complete. I am content. 

*Puff, the Magic Dragon*
Peter, Paul and Mary
Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist
in a land called Honnah Lee
Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal Puff
And brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff, oh!

Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist
in a land called Honnah Lee
Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist
in a land called Honnah Lee

Together they would travel on a boat with billowed sail
Jackie kept a lookout perched on Puff's gigantic tail
Noble kings and princes would bow whene'er they came
Pirate ships would lower their flags when Puff roared out his name, oh!

Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist
in a land called Honnah Lee
Puff, the…

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (5/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Daniel. I remember Cheech & Chong very well. (remember the brown thing in the snow ?).
> 
> w.r.t. Puff the Magic Dragon and Puffing the other stuff... The lyric writer (I think Peter of P,P & M)swears blind it has nothing to do with the green stuff. Just a tale about children growing up.



Yip, and the following song is also about being sea-sick, nothing else...

"Sloop John B"

We come on the sloop John B
My grandfather and me
Around Nassau town we did roam
Drinking all night
Got into a fight
Well I feel so broke up
I want to go home

So hoist up the John B's sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the Captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up
I wanna go home

The first mate he got drunk
And broke in the Cap'n's trunk
The constable had to come and take him away
Sheriff John Stone
Why don't you leave me alone, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up I wanna go home

So hoist up the John B's sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the Captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don't you let me go home
(Hoist up the John B's sail)
Hoist up the John B
I feel so broke up I wanna go home
Let me go home

The poor cook he caught the fits
And threw away all my grits
And then he took and he ate up all of my corn
Let me go home
Why don't they let me go home
This is the worst trip I've ever been on

So hoist up the John B's sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the Captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don't you let me go home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

I should point out that Fleetwood Mac's Rattlesnake Shake isn't really about reptiles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/12/16)

long ago in a young mind I had to pick a forum name. All the names I picked where taken ( gigantic forum I used to frequent ) so I figured ... my name is gert , I am a descendant of joe , so gertvanjoe it will be ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (5/12/16)

Yep. I have been a Terry Pratchet fan for a long time. Very sad that he is gone.



Daniel said:


> The late and great Terry Pratchetts hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Yep. I have been a Terry Pratchet fan for a long time. Very sad that he is gone.


He forged his own sword from meteorite. Incredible. My daughter is becoming a massive fan. 

I should have gone for Bill Door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (6/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Pulled this nic out of a hat . My online gaming handle is something else


No big story here,my name is Kevin MacDonald and I have always been called kev mac by friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (6/12/16)

Years ago I was tasked with picking a forum name.
I was hoping "Michael" was free, however what came...
The dreaded "username taken"
Telling me t'was versaken
Henceforth @Michaelsa I became

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

I got mine for my birthday

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zebelial (6/12/16)

Well, since names needs a uniqueness to it, I didn’t know of a name that starts with a "Z" (Zee) So I used the Z and then just added the Belial , name of the demon that was possessing Emily in “The Exorcism of Emily rose”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (6/12/16)

my forum name actually has nothing to do with smokes or stompies, its a name that was given to on another forum car club and till today i still dont actually know why it was chosen...LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F (6/12/16)

StompieZA said:


> my forum name actually has nothing to do with smokes or stompies, its a name that was given to on another forum car club and till today i still dont actually know why it was chosen...LOL



Stompie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (6/12/16)

Spyker, well, because I like to.. um no. Actually I chose that nick many years ago after all the other names I could think of was taken. Since then it stuck and even my friends call me Spyker now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (6/12/16)

Mine's an old school nickname. We decided to all have nicknames and somehow mine and 1 other guy's are the only ones that stuck. I got mine from some random book we were reading that same day and there was a character named spiv. It sounded close enough to 'Suv' of 'Suvan' (my real name) so we figured... why not.

Incidentally, years later, we discovered that it means: a man, typically a flashy dresser, who makes a living by disreputable dealings.
I'd love to say it's apt, but alas, it couldn't be further from the truth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## AhVape (6/12/16)

Join ecigssa - yes
Choose forum Name - eerrrmm............hhhhmmmmm......AhVape! 
Submit - yes

Also i used my real name on most forums, and felt stalked for a while 
so "AhVape" on a whim

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder (6/12/16)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory, really. 

Oh... I HATE to stealth vape, I chuck clouds, and KLAAR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ian_F (6/12/16)

spiv said:


> Incidentally, years later, we discovered that it means: a man, typically a flashy dresser, who makes a living by disreputable dealings.
> I'd love to say it's apt, but alas, it couldn't be further from the truth.




Also:

Sales Person Incentive Voucher

retail store SPIV - Used to incentivise retail store sales people to sell product...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (6/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Boxerulez comes from my ACVWSA forum days.... because beetles has rudimentary boxer motors and I believe those are the best motors ever built.... hence boxer rules.
> 
> Boxerulez and it stuck since then.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



I'm sure I met up you, BoxerRulez, on mybroadband

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (6/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Boxerulez comes from my ACVWSA forum days.... because beetles has rudimentary boxer motors and I believe those are the best motors ever built.... hence boxer rules.
> 
> Boxerulez and it stuck since then.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



I'm sure I met up you, BoxerRulez, on mybroadband

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/16)

I used to run a IRC chat, SmokeyJoe was my handle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/12/16)

Ooi, my forum name.

So I use to go by a different name, then I grew out of that and changed it to something random for a few months and then finally decided that PsyCLown it is. It is linked to a band I use to really, really like back int he day although do not even listen to anymore.

I thought it looks better with a capital C and L as well. Been using it for a while now. Often change it to PsyCLownZA if PsyCLown is taken - which has happened on a few occasions... surprisingly enough.

EDIT: IRC days my name would change constantly  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/12/16)

I don't want to be rude, but...!

Picked it up in varsity and it stuck...I pretty much speak my mind with diplomacy not high on my agenda - I give it to you straight, no bull.
When my friends want an honest opinion, they ask me. My response gets construed as being rude by some, hence the nick name!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## boxerulez (6/12/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm sure I met up you, BoxerRulez, on mybroadband


One and the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (6/12/16)

Mine is very obvious…

My name is J.P
I use to race bikes..
more specific a Kawasaki ZX12R
which i bolted a Garett G35 turbo to it.

Should actually be Jpzx14rturbo.
later gave up on the 12 and upgraded to a zx14 with basically similar mods
plus some more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Mine is very obvious…
> 
> My name is J.P
> I use to race bikes..
> ...


Using this formula my new handle is...



mrLazer13****allpower!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## daniel craig (6/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Using this formula my new handle is...
> 
> 
> 
> mrLazer13****allpower!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/12/16)

Spyker said:


> Spyker, well, because I like to.. um no. Actually I chose that nick many years ago after all the other names I could think of was taken. Since then it stuck and even my friends call me Spyker now.



I know three people called that. One is because he is so thin , the other two, well let's leave it there

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/17)

I've decided to bump this thread because it's so interesting! My forum name originates from my very first vape. I took one inhale and I was hooked!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

Mine is not to difficult but if i can remember correct i got it the day i was born

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (9/11/17)

mine is basic, its my surname, the capital "T" is the letter of my first name

cheers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Halfdaft (9/11/17)

Mine is my company name! I started custom making mech mods for a few guys I know before I joined the forum, so when I eventually did I thought it would work as a good forum name.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

Well.. I used to own a diesel Corsa CDTI Sport, and I am a car fanatic - so a friend of mine brought me some apparel and stickers from UK - DirtyDiesel , it's a carclub that side, and ever since then, a lot of my friends started calling me DirtyD as my name starts with D and also that was what I called my car as well lol. 

It just sticked by with me , after moving on to a normal Golf petrol the DirtyD name and memories will always stay ..
Other people obviously think its because of dirty minds or manners , its not that

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I don't want to be rude, but...!
> 
> Picked it up in varsity and it stuck...I pretty much speak my mind with diplomacy not high on my agenda - I give it to you straight, no bull.
> When my friends want an honest opinion, they ask me. My response gets construed as being rude by some, hence the nick name!


I have a friend called Rudi and he is spot on the same as you - awesome, straight forward guy.


----------



## Jengz (9/11/17)

Mine was given to me by @mc_zamo because a good 14 years ago we stayed up playing jenga and a destroyed them every game! So now I am the Jengz, if this owe nicknames you, in sticks. So much so that they call my younger sister at university ‘Jengy’ aka small jengz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/17)

DirtyD said:


> Well.. I used to own a diesel Corsa CDTI Sport, and I am a car fanatic - so a friend of mine brought me some apparel and stickers from UK - DirtyDiesel , it's a carclub that side, and ever since then, a lot of my friends started calling me DirtyD as my name starts with D and also that was what I called my car as well lol.
> 
> It just sticked by with me , after moving on to a normal Golf petrol the DirtyD name and memories will always stay ..
> Other people obviously think its because of dirty minds or manners , its not that


DirtyD would also work as a bondpage porn star name

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarshallGTi (9/11/17)

Mine's simple, everyone calls me by my surname, and the first forum and car club i joined was VWCSA and i was driving a heavily worked mk2 GTi at the time. Now thats what people across most of the local car clubs and forums know me by so its gotta stay lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (9/11/17)

Mine is pretty simple... My name is Shane Wiseman hence the ShaneW - creative I know

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## DirtyD (10/11/17)

ShaneW said:


> Mine is pretty simple... My name is Shane Wiseman hence the ShaneW - creative I know


----------



## Shifty (10/11/17)

My nickname came from a series i was quite fond of called band of brothers. One of the soldiers name was shifty powers so i stole his name. The series is based on a true story

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

Shifty said:


> My nickname came from a series i was quite fond of called band of brothers. One of the soldiers name was shifty powers so i stole his name. The series is based on a true story


That is one awesome series by the way. Have the DVD set. LOL, this changes my perception of you in a rather unique way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Shifty (11/11/17)

Raindance said:


> That is one awesome series by the way. Have the DVD set. LOL, this changes my perception of you in a rather unique way.
> 
> Regards


 I still want to get The pacific. I have been told that it's just as good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Mine is self explanatory, was happily minding my own business alternating between 3 mods to enjoy some heavenly clouds when one of my son's asked if we were fumigating.

Room Fogger was born.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Scouse45 (16/12/17)

Scouse is someone from liverpool simple enough. I’ve always been scouse due to my ferocious football love for my team! And I added 45 as it was my address and Websites kept tell me that scouse by itself was used. So I’m always scouse45

Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Asterix (16/12/17)

We named one of our miniature schnauzers "Asterix" as his ears reminded me of the comic book hero's helmet. I borrowed his name.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Asterix said:


> We named one of our miniature schnauzers "Asterix" as his ears reminded me of the comic book hero's helmet. I borrowed his name.....
> 
> View attachment 116426


One of my favorite characters, like your Asterix as well, the name suits him

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/17)

Mine is very easy. Received it in 1976 from DS. Solly Ostrovech in Gordons Bay

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Idiot (16/12/17)

Can't somebody please explain the question 



Sent from my K6000 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MartinDC (16/12/17)

@MartinDC ..... the DC in this case stands for very ......... Delicious Clouds ....
just saying

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (16/12/17)

Petrus said:


> Mine is very easy. Received it in 1976 from DS. Solly Ostrovech in Gordons Bay



Dont say he is your dad? That would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

Shatterproof was taken on a few online games i played, so shatter was adopted. But its also being taken lately lol, so my new and improved name is vvollej lol wont be used be others anytime soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (16/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Dont say he is your dad? That would be amazing.


Nope, just my reverant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Shatterproof was taken on a few online games i played, so shatter was adopted. But its also being taken lately lol, so my new and improved name is vvollej lol wont be used be others anytime soon


LOL, I like the shatterproof name, especially when I play racing games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf (16/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Scouse is someone from liverpool simple enough. I’ve always been scouse due to my ferocious football love for my team! And I added 45 as it was my address and Websites kept tell me that scouse by itself was used. So I’m always scouse45


So is that from the Blue or Red side?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

The Golf said:


> So is that from the Blue or Red side?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Ah, @The Golf !
Nice to see you again 
Hope all well on your side


----------



## Shifty (16/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Scouse is someone from liverpool simple enough. I’ve always been scouse due to my ferocious football love for my team! And I added 45 as it was my address and Websites kept tell me that scouse by itself was used. So I’m always scouse45


Do you ever walk alone scouse. I am a gunner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ah, @The Golf !
> Nice to see you again
> Hope all well on your side


always snooping around, so many new vapers its awesome, nice to see the old boys around 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

The Golf said:


> always snooping around, so many new vapers its awesome, nice to see the old boys around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Hehe
You can say that again, lots of new vapers indeed
Only problem is some of us old boys are struggling to keep up with all the new gear amd juices coming out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (16/12/17)

Mine - it’s easy - you don’t have to think - playing waterpolo many years ago - 2nd team in high school - the coach got the sh*ts always having emphasis the silent syllable in the second half of my name to get my attention - Quote “Screw this - you are Max from now on” UnQuote - and it’s been my nickname since mid 1979 to date - some of my family only know me as Max. 

That’s it - And it’s so easy -

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam (16/12/17)

I was born with my forum name. Everyone calls me by it. Its.......... my real name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (23/12/17)

Ok so this is going to be a long one, so brace yourselves:

I had a nickname since preschool. It was given to me by my brother. He and I have different stories on the origin of the nickname, but that doesn't matter. The nickname was Bob. This name travelled with me everywhere, from primary school, to high school, to madrassa, to university, to my casual job at a retail store. The name also spawned about a dozen variations including Uncle Bob, Mr Bob, Bobbles, Bobby, Bobsickles, Bob 2000 (which was used mainly at the turn of the millennium). Anyhow when my friends and I played counterstrike at university, I chose the name BigBoss which is the name of one of my favorite video game characters in the Metal Gear Solid game series. 

So basically my forum name refers to both my old nickname (Mr Bob) and my counterstrike handle (B for BigBoss).

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Thats so cool @Mr. B 
Bobbles, Bobsickles... Hehe

So now maybe a new nickname would be Bobvape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thats so cool @Mr. B
> Bobbles, Bobsickles... Hehe
> 
> So now maybe a new nickname would be Bobvape


Not a bad idea 

The worst was "Bob say no to drugs" in reference to one of the songs from Eminem's Slim Shady LP. One guy would literary call my by the full sentence whenever he saw me

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (23/12/17)

Mines pretty easy.
87 - the year I was born in
Hunter - I bow hunt 

There a couple other 87hunters around the globe when I googled it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (23/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> Ok so this is going to be a long one, so brace yourselves:
> 
> I had a nickname since preschool. It was given to me by my brother. He and I have different stories on the origin of the nickname, but that doesn't matter. The nickname was Bob. This name travelled with me everywhere, from primary school, to high school, to madrassa, to university, to my casual job at a retail store. The name also spawned about a dozen variations including Uncle Bob, Mr Bob, Bobbles, Bobby, Bobsickles, Bob 2000 (which was used mainly at the turn of the millennium). Anyhow when my friends and I played counterstrike at university, I chose the name BigBoss which is the name of one of my favorite video game characters in the Metal Gear Solid game series.
> 
> ...


I think @BioHAZarD will get a kick out of this post

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

I’m an amateur artist.. I’ve been arty for most of my life. I think I can stop at “artist” since most people know we tend to be oddballs  I just liked the idea of “Carnival” as a name at the time of joining this forum. I was quite sure no one else would be using it, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (23/12/17)

Spyro is a playstation game character. A game I devoted too much of my childhood to. Spyro is my favourite make-believe character. Who couldn't love a dwarf purple dragon?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Spyro said:


> Spyro is a playstation game character. A game I devoted too much of my childhood to. Spyro is my favourite make-believe character. Who couldn't love a dwarf purple dragon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 117118



Nice new avatar @Spyro

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (23/12/17)

@Silver Lol, thanks. I figured it needed to be changed after this thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> I think @BioHAZarD will get a kick out of this post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Quite a good explanation buddy


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/12/17)

JsPLAYn (just playing aka player aka playa)

Just after high school myself and some buddies formed a click called the 83's aka HC aka hardcore . H bein the 8th letter in alphabet and C the third. Why HARDCORE .. well we were a group of pretty boys lol and we did everything hardcore ie trance, hardhouse and everything we could do hard .. we did

Well I was a playa playa (I'm sure I dnt hav2 elaborate on that part lol) and I was dubbed play83 which later turned into JsPLAYn 83 .. not so complicated but translates into JUST PLAYING HARDCORE .. this name stuck with me ever since and every single forum or hobby I join,it always ends up bein my alias

Hope any of this made sense

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> JsPLAYn (just playing aka player aka playa)
> 
> Just after high school myself and some buddies formed a click called the 83's aka HC aka hardcore . H bein the 8th letter in alphabet and C the third. Why HARDCORE .. well we were a group of pretty boys lol and we did everything hardcore ie trance, hardhouse and everything we could do hard .. we did
> 
> ...



Hardcore playn vaper @JsPLAYn 

And you know about the most hardcore lazy aged hotplate steak at Spur !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee (24/12/17)

Mine's easy too. V and C are my first and second name initials. E is the initial from my surname.

Added the E's to stretch it out a bit, and it stuck. Been using as long I can remember. In gaming and other forums too. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

Bump! Lots of new members since the last post here, come share why you chose your forum name.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Bump! Lots of new members since the last post here, come share why you chose your forum name.



I didn't - my parents did 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

I am still trying to change it to something cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

B


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am still trying to change it to something cool



The Joker? Lol

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Rainstorm is the English translation of Kawoq / Cauac - my mayan day sign

http://mysticomaya.com/a_01_cal/engkawoq.php

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (18/5/18)

I have never been asked this before. People usually just take it as is. I chose this nick when I started chatting on IRC (Internet Relay Chat) We called it a Nic, short for nickname.

Years before The Hobbit and Lord Of The Rings had reached the big screen, I had already read the books. The reason I went for Gandalf as a nic was because he was the only person who never strayed from the mission to destroy that cursed, God forsaken, forboden ring that everybody else would kill and die to have. When I set my mind on something, I am going to do it, and I won't let anybody stop me. Kind of symbolic, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> B
> 
> 
> The Joker? Lol


Yes!! that was my counter strike handle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yes!! that was my counter strike handle.


Lol I was going to suggest The Borat but that's just so silly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (19/5/18)

Because I am better than 776 other Steyns.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Zebeebee (19/5/18)

Years ago I too was pulled into the World of Warcraft craze by a bunch of friends and I created a character. It was a gnome. The gnome needed a name and everything I typed just didn't work as it was already taken. Then I thought what could this little guy be so I had the idea of BB and added a bunch of letters basically spelling out what I wanted this little guy known as. And behold ZeBeeBee was born. The name just stuck with me and has been my nickname everywhere ever since.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> JsPLAYn (just playing aka player aka playa)
> 
> Just after high school myself and some buddies formed a click called the 83's aka HC aka hardcore . H bein the 8th letter in alphabet and C the third. Why HARDCORE .. well we were a group of pretty boys lol and we did everything hardcore ie trance, hardhouse and everything we could do hard .. we did
> 
> ...



Lol that makes you sound like one of the Mafia boys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/5/18)

I got my name from one of my students that I taught to fly when I still had my flying school. He said that I created chaos for him whenever I pulled the throttle after take-off when simulating an engine failure. The name stuck, and everyone started calling me Captain Chaos.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I got my name from one of my students that I taught to fly when I still had my flying school. He said that I created chaos for him whenever I pulled the throttle after take-off when simulating an engine failure. The name stuck, and everyone started calling me Captain Chaos.


If you did that to me, the names I would give you would not be suitable for use on a public forum!. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dietz (20/5/18)

My gamertag I normally use is Reaper0Ne or Arczilla, but thought that too dramatic for this forum as I saw some people using their full name and surname and figured I would just use my name.

Most people initially have difficulty saying my name so it became shorter to save time on explaining. My name is Dietrich but most people call me Dietz 

Then at the 1st vape meet after introducing myself someone mentioned that they thought my name is Diet-z and that they thought im on a Diet.

So Its Dietz (Pronounced Deetz)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My gamertag I normally use is Reaper0Ne or Arczilla, but thought that too dramatic for this forum as I saw some people using their full name and surname and figured I would just use my name.
> 
> Most people initially have difficulty saying my name so it became shorter to save time on explaining. My name is Dietrich but most people call me Dietz
> 
> ...


Hi are you on a diet? Hahaha 

Luckily for you, most of my friends are afrikaans so I pretty much learnt quickly how to pronounce afrikaans and Dutch names. I also studied languages - German, Dutch, Brazilian Portuguese , Spanish, norse and zulu.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (20/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi are you on a diet? Hahaha
> 
> Luckily for you, most of my friends are afrikaans so I pretty much learnt quickly how to pronounce afrikaans and Dutch names. I also studied languages - German, Dutch, Brazilian Portuguese , Spanish, norse and zulu.


Wow thats an impressive collection of languages! I can understand German because of my father, He goes full German when he gets angry 
In Jan I gave myself 4 years to get German and Spanish under my belt, So far Im a bit Behind, German is taking a bit longer than I anticipated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (20/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My gamertag I normally use is Reaper0Ne or Arczilla, but thought that too dramatic for this forum as I saw some people using their full name and surname and figured I would just use my name.
> 
> Most people initially have difficulty saying my name so it became shorter to save time on explaining. My name is Dietrich but most people call me Dietz
> 
> ...


Dietrich, Dietrich....... nope, easy. See? I have no problem with the pronunciation. Dietrich.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (20/5/18)

Ime Cor mmmm and uhhhhh wait i forgot hello all Ime Cor oh yes thats what i wanted to say Ime Cor just Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

Cor said:


> Ime Cor mmmm and uhhhhh wait i forgot hello all Ime Cor oh yes thats what i wanted to say Ime Cor just Cor



Not “just Cor” Cor is awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Not “just Cor” Cor is awesome.


Cor is also a nice chap to know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (20/5/18)

Awwwwwww thank you @antonherbst and @Carnival you guys made me .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GMJR (7/6/18)

So i maybe need to explain the name GMJR its vary simple actually its 
G errit
M onique
J ean-Dylan
R ohan
me my wife and 2 children names combined

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Vilaishima (7/6/18)

A friend and I made up my name for when we used to play Laser Quest (indoor laser tag) in the mid 90s. 
The name stuck and I have used it ever since for forums and games.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/6/18)

When I was in grade 8&9 our rugby team would use Army alphabet call signs for different plays. Now I was outside centre at the time and one of our plays was when we pushed on defence and tried to do an intersept when we saw the other team liked doing skip passes, so we would push up and I would go for the over head skip pass intercept cause I was tall and fast for a 8th grader. My name is Charles & my surname starts with an S so we called them play the CharlieSierra. And since then I stuck with it. But some of you guys have flippen cool nicknames

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Befokski (7/6/18)

Befokski was more of a test to see how strict the forum was regarding language use (Some forums are very strict, even with the name) -This name came from online gaming, when Call of Duty Modern Warfare just came out. - Guess it just stuck.

My usual go-to name would be Naughtius Maximus, a reference from one of the Monty Python movies (Can any of you name it?) or KnightOfNi, also a reference from Monty Python. (What About This one?)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/18)

Befokski said:


> Befokski was more of a test to see how strict the forum was regarding language use (Some forums are very strict, even with the name) -This name came from online gaming, when Call of Duty Modern Warfare just came out. - Guess it just stuck.
> 
> My usual go-to name would be Naughtius Maximus, a reference from one of the Monty Python movies (Can any of you name it?) or KnightOfNi, also a reference from Monty Python. (What About This one?)



Life of Brian.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Life of Brian.


Wait until Biggus Dickus hears of this!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Anvil (7/6/18)

Befokski said:


> KnightOfNi (What About This one?)



We want... A SHRUBBERY!

Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Absolute classic. They don't make them like that anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

Anvil said:


> We want... A SHRUBBERY!
> 
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Absolute classic. They don't make them like that anymore.



They were on of a kind, my girlfriend and I still quote the Black Knight bit at each other.

There's a great show about them on Netflix called "The Best Bits", I highly recommend it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/18)

I have a friend in Rome called Biggus Dickus.




PILATE: I have a vewy gweat fwiend in Wome called 'Biggus Dickus'.

GUARD #4: _chuckling_

PILATE: Silence! What is all this insolence? You will find yourself in gladiator school vewy quickly with wotten behavior like that.

BRIAN: Can I go now, sir?

_slap_

Aaah! Eh.

PILATE: Wait till Biggus Dickus hears of this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have a friend in Rome called Biggus Dickus.
> 
> View attachment 134655
> 
> ...



Fun fact! 

That guard is legitimately laughing, he hadn't read the script prior to appearing in that scene, so his laughter and attempt to cover it up is entirely genuine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Fun fact!
> 
> That guard is legitimately laughing, he hadn't read the script prior to appearing in that scene, so his laughter and attempt to cover it up is entirely genuine.


Also read about this, makes it funnier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (8/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> They were on of a kind, my girlfriend and I still quote the Black Knight bit at each other.
> 
> There's a great show about them on Netflix called "The Best Bits", I highly recommend it!


'Tis but a scratch! 

Thank you for the recommendation! I didn't know about this show and I'm very keen to check it out this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Befokski (8/6/18)

@Rob Fisher @Anvil Well done.

I'm a huge Monty Python Fan. My personal favourite was the Meaning of Life!

@Anvil You're right, they don't make make em' like that anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (8/6/18)

Heard it here: 


..and it just stuck  Used it in gaming handles for about 5 years after that movie came out. Switched over to FrikkieMeyer87 afterwards, but decided to keep SHiBBY as my forum name wherever I registered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/11/18)

X-Calibre as a reference to King Arthur's sword but the different spelling that also means "any" calibre, as in I can fit in with most groups of people. Back in my college days, I was on the SRC and also hung with the college stoners.

It came to me when I first heard the song "X" by Xzibit.

I've added either ZA or 786 on other forums where X-Calibre was already taken. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

I love fishing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I love fishing


And here i thought you had a crush on Jean-Claude van damme

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> And here i thought you had a crush on Jean-Claude van damme


Eish a crush? I get benoude boude everytime I must thank someone here and there's a heart next to the thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Cor said:


> Ime Cor mmmm and uhhhhh wait i forgot hello all Ime Cor oh yes thats what i wanted to say Ime Cor just Cor



"The Meaning of Cor"

cor
/kɔː/
_exclamation_
INFORMAL•BRITISH

expressing surprise, excitement, admiration, or alarm.
"Cor! That's a beautiful black eye you've got!"
@Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)

Xiaan ARYANTO Brits if the Brits had a ''z'' on the end my nickname would have been XYZ !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Random264 (25/11/18)

My name was randomly selected

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------

